# no bubble nest and floating betta



## Frankilicious (Aug 27, 2010)

my bettas were introduced today and I have been watching very closely. the male has not yet made a buuble nest. will he if i keep the female in there? also my one female ( different one not mating) cannot swim downward. she has trouble staying under water. she just floats. can anyone tell me whats wrong with her?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

How big are the tanks, filtration, live plants, how much and how often are the water changes and when was the last one, water temp, additives used, any medication or treatments tried, how long have you had them and when did they start acting this way? how is their appetite and how much and what are you feeding?


----------



## Frankilicious (Aug 27, 2010)

its only a different female ive had her for about 2 months and about a week ago she was acting like this. shes in a one gallon aquarium. i dont know what to treat her with. i feed her freeze-dried bloodworms. can you help me?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I need more information listed in my first post-treatment will not do much good until you know what the problem is and fix that
Right now I can tell you that your food may be part of the problem

I need husbandry practiced and water temp


----------



## Frankilicious (Aug 27, 2010)

70 degree temp. dont know what husbandry is though. sorry.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

refer to my first post for information we need to help you and your fish.....


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Husbandry is how you are caring for the fish. At least that is what I believe she is asking. (Size of tank, is it filtered, do you have live plants, how often do you change the water... Etc.)

But, from what you have posted, I honestly don't get the feeling you are an experienced fish keeper. I don't know why your trying to breed your fish. However, I think for now you need to concentrate on learning proper care of your Betta fish. 

Please read the basic care page here: 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49160

Here is a quick list of basic supplies for keeping your fish, this is NOT for breeding:
A 2.5 gallon or larger aquarium (per fish!)
A hood or glass cover 
A light 
A heater 
A thermometer 
A filter with low flow (optional)
Ornaments and/or plants 
Water Conditioner 
A test kit 
Betta pellet food 
Aquarium salt for treating potential illnesses

----------------------

I am not going to link to the breeding pages, as I think you really need to get the basic care down first. In my opinion - you should also separate your male and female for now. Breeding without proper knowledge and care of your fish is only going to stress them out. Possibly leading to illness or death of your fish.

Please do refer to the basic care page I linked to. There is a lot of useful information there.

--> If you already are aware of how to care for them, I appologize. But your posts seem to indicate you might not know the basic care these fish need. Like the best foods for them..


----------



## Frankilicious (Aug 27, 2010)

there is no filter but i change the water everyday. i have a live plant in the 1 gallon aquarium she is in. there is no heater. i dont know what to treat her with so i have not used medication. please help me.


----------



## Frankilicious (Aug 27, 2010)

my male did make a bubble nest this morning.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

You will need a heater! They are tropical fish, and cold blooded--they naturally live in a warm place, cold makes their immune systems low, makes it harder for them to digest food, and can shorten their lifespan!

The floating sounds sort of like swim bladder disorder(right guys? Tell me if I'm wrong on this one)..Look to see if she looks bloated! 


What size tank is the breeding tank? You know you will need a heater for that too.. I think you should wait on the breeding right now though...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

For buoyancy problems I have found that Epsom salt 1tsp/gal along with 100% daily water changes for 10 days to be helpful...it also depends on why she is having buoyancy problems in the first place-

Some reason for these type of problems:
water quality
water temp
inflamed swim bladder or duct
infected swim bladder or duct
impacted duct
constipation
deformed swim bladder (genetic related or water quality related)
internal parasites
excessive freeze dried foods
overfeeding
egg bound
labyrinth organ related

this is just some of the things that can cause these type of problems and most all relate back to water quality, water temp and food type when not genetic related.

Epsom salt (not aquarium salt) in dosage of 1tsp/gal up to 3tsp/gal in salt tolerant fish can be helpful by working as a laxative, reduce edema/swelling and it also has a mild antibacterial/fungal effect

For treatment the fish needs to be QT and in the Epsom salt water 24/7 along with daily water changes-I like to pre-mix the salt in a 1gal jug to make water changes and correct dosage easier

Keeping the water temp in the 76-77F range, no filter or lights, holding food for the first 3 days and then offering half feeding twice daily every other day during the 10 day treatment.

You can treat her in the 1gal unfiltered container-I would lower the water level by half and cover the top with plastic veggie wrap to keep the air above the water warm and humid.

Good to hear the male is improving


----------



## Frankilicious (Aug 27, 2010)

i have a heater for the breeding tank.


----------



## Frankilicious (Aug 27, 2010)

thanx!
im going to try this!


----------

